# Natty journal with the main aim to lose fat



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am 6ft 4 and around 94kg. I am not going to weigh myself and I'm going to go by the mirror to judge any results.

Since the beginning of the year I have been on a 'bulk' and have gained around 8kg. My lifts have improved greatly with this. Now with the holiday looming (beginning of July) I've decided it's finally time to get rid of this fat, I am hoping that my lifts do not take too much of a hit, but if they do then so be it.

I have been going to the gym for a couple of years but have only really taken it seriously in 2015.

ill be training:

monday legs

tuesday chest

wednesday back

thursday shoulders/abs

friday arms

Will be doing around 15 minutes cardio after each session which is likely to be on the treadmill interval training.

The diet to start will be:

2800kcal

proten 245g

carbs 245g

fats 93g

The main reason for the journal is to try and keep me focused and motivated. I would also be grateful for any advice or tips anybody has. Who know's maybe someone can even learn something from me.

Here are some pics of where I am currently. As you can see I hold a lot of fat around my lower stomach, always have done to be honest. I'd love to be able to get rid of this, I don't particualry want abs, it would be nice to just lose the fat.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

I would up the calorie intake even more, as being 6 ft 4 your a big chap


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

good luck mate


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> good luck mate


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Trained chest yesterday was pretty sh*tty to be honest. Felt really tired, didn't have a great sleep Monday night so probably just due to that.

Flat BB bench

Incline DB press

Cable flys

Dips

Then did about 15 minutes on the treadmill with a steep incline. Burned around 200-250 kcal. It was a fcuking struggle!!!

Breakfast:

Omelette - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites

1 scoop of protein and creatine with water

11am

Mackeral in tomato sauce & 75g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken breast and brown rice

4pm

250g of no fat greek yoghurt and 1 tablespoon of peanut butter

The first time I have had this and it was disgusting - I won't be having this again!

Dinner

250g of turkey mince made into burgers

315g of sweet potato

Broccoli

Post workout

Shake consiting of 90g oats, scoop of protein and creatine, banana, 300ml skimmed milk

2,793kcal

256g Carbs

89g Fats

232g Protein

Training back tonight!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

surpised you an get away with 15min cardio, i need to do 2 x 1 hour sessions otherwise feels pointless

Many guys here have good sucess with low cardio though


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> surpised you an get away with 15min cardio, i need to do 2 x 1 hour sessions otherwise feels pointless
> 
> Many guys here have good sucess with low cardio though


To be honest mate it's more to do with lack of time. If I had more time I would probably do more.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

T-Bone90 said:


> To be honest mate it's more to do with lack of time. If I had more time I would probably do more.


if it works, why not,

my biggest problem has always been diet, not disciplined enough at my age. A good clean diet and it will fall off. I am carrying too much weight so dropping the total calorie count, upping the protein so will see what happens. still making progress by a rep every week or so


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck mate. How much weight you hoping to lose a week?


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> if it works, why not,
> 
> my biggest problem has always been diet, not disciplined enough at my age. A good clean diet and it will fall off. I am carrying too much weight so dropping the total calorie count, upping the protein so will see what happens. still making progress by a rep every week or so


Yeah I'm hoping so. I'm really good with my diet Monday-Friday, then the weekend comes and I find it so difficult! Good luck with your weight loss!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Good luck mate. How much weight you hoping to lose a week?


Cheers mate. Not looking to lose an exact figure and I am not going to keep track of my weight. Just going to go by the mirror and hoping I can see improvement.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

T-Bone90 said:


> Cheers mate. Not looking to lose an exact figure and I am not going to keep track of my weight. Just going to go by the mirror and hoping I can see improvement.


Fair enough mate. The mirror is what you want to see the results in after all .

However, I think its always good practice though when starting a deficit or surplus to keep an eye on the scales, so you know if your calorie estimation is roughly correct for your goals.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Trained back yesterday - felt shattered again! I am working out at a more intense speed now though.

Wide grip pull ups - I can't seem to do many of these any more, literally after 2 reps when I lower myself I get a pain in my left arm :S

Row on machine

Barbell rows

Lat pull down

A bit of biceps.

Did 15 minutes on the treadmill again burning 200 kcal

Breakfast:

Omelette - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites

1 scoop of protein and creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna & 75g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken breast and brown rice

4pm

250g of no fat greek yoghurt and a banana

Dinner

250g of turkey mince made into burgers

300g of sweet potato

Broccoli

Post workout

Shake consiting of 50g oats, scoop of protein and creatine, banana, 300ml skimmed milk and two tablespoons of natural peanut butter

2,740kcal

257g Carbs

77g Fats

247g Protein

Shoulders and a bit of abs tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yay a fellow natty, in for this 

Good base there :thumbup1:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Trained shoulders and abs last night

DB press

Arnold press

Side lateral raises

BB front raises

Reverse pec deck

Knee raises - Can't quite do straight leg raises yet!

Rope pull downs

Then burned 250kcal on the treadmill.

Breakfast:

Omelette - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites

1 scoop of protein and creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna & 75g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken breast and brown rice

4pm

Peanut butter in a sandwich thin

Dinner

Fajitas in wholemeal wraps w/ 2 tablespoons of mayo

270g of sweet potato

Post workout

Shake consiting of 25g oats, scoop of protein and creatine, banana, 300ml skimmed milk.

2,809 kcal

245g Carbs

90g Fats

217g Protein

Arms tonight, then a rest for the weekend!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Trained arms Friday, I did insanity Saturday morning and it almost killed me. Soooo unfit!

Rested Sunday and Monday...

Legs yesterday

Squats

Front squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Standing calf raises

Burned 100 calories on treadmill - Legs were f*cked

Breakfast:

Omelette - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites

1 scoop of protein and creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna & 75g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken breast and brown rice

4pm

200g No fat Greek youghurt and a banana

Dinner

Turkey mince made into burgers

307g of sweet potato

Broccoli

Post workout

Shake consiting of 35g oats, scoop of protein and creatine, banana, 300ml skimmed milk & 3 tablespoons of peanut butter.

2,706kcal

238g Carbs

81g Fats

246g Protein

Lowered calories by 100 to 2700 for this week.

Chest tonight!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chest yesterday

Bench press - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 6, 90kg x 3, 95kg x 2 Didn't have a spotter so probably could have got 1 more rep out but I always bottle it when I'm not 100% sure without a spotter.

Incline DB press

Cable flys - Low x3, Mid x 3, High x 3

Hammer strength

Burned 250 calories on the treadmill

Breakfast:

Omelette - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites

1 scoop of protein and creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral & 75g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken breast and brown rice

4pm

200g No fat Greek youghurt and a banana

Dinner

Turkey mince made into burgers

289g of sweet potato

Broccoli

Post workout

Shake consiting of 60g oats, scoop of protein and creatine, banana, 300ml skimmed milk & 1 tablespoon of peanut butter.

2,685kcal

249g Carbs

85g Fats

222g Protein

Shoulders and abs tonight


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning!

Shoulders with a bit of abs yesterday.

Sitting overhead BB press

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

70kg x 2

50kg x 9 then 6

Arnold press

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

18kg x 8

Front lateral BB raises supersetted with side lateral DB raises

Face pulls

Did some abs, then burned 200 calories on the treadmill

Breakfast:

Omelette - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites

1 scoop of protein and creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna & 75g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken breast and brown rice

4pm

Wholemeal bagel with 1.5 tablespoon of peanut butter

Dinner

Fajitas with two wholemeal wraps and two tablespoons of mayo

Post workout

Shake consiting of 25g oats, scoop of protein and creatine, 200ml skimmed milk

2,708kcal

222g Carbs

93g Fats

220g Protein

Arms tonight and back tomorrow!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry but what is this "Natty" of what you speak?!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Sorry but what is this "Natty" of what you speak?!


haha I assume you are not. Much like the majority of UKM :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

T-Bone90 said:


> haha I assume you are not. Much like the majority of UKM :lol:


I was massively against gear until i joined here haha

Ill be natty again come next year bad times lol


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I was massively against gear until i joined here haha
> 
> Ill be natty again come next year bad times lol


haha I've seen quite a few people on here say exactly the same thing!

How come you'll leaving the dark side?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

T-Bone90 said:


> haha I've seen quite a few people on here say exactly the same thing!
> 
> How come you'll leaving the dark side?


Think one of my first threads on here was about joining a gym full of "dirty roiders" lol

And feel abit like the drugs are taking over im finishing a cycle and already desperate for the next one before its over

Plus the constant jabs of cruising and every little thing is being blamed on gear

Its abit like im training for the drugs rather than the love of training

That and a new life with the wife house mortgage kid etc i dont wanna be focusing on needles gear etc when ive got a baby girl running around

So off next june as a present for the birds birthday lol

Then atleast 6 months as a natty beta phag haha


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Think one of my first threads on here was about joining a gym full of "dirty roiders" lol
> 
> And feel abit like the drugs are taking over im finishing a cycle and already desperate for the next one before its over
> 
> ...


haha now look whos the dirty roider!

To be honest I know fcuk all about steroids, but I can imagine training will be difficult when you come off them, sounds like you're coming off them for sensible reasons. Good luck!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

T-Bone90 said:


> haha now look whos the dirty roider!
> 
> To be honest I know fcuk all about steroids, but I can imagine training will be difficult when you come off them, sounds like you're coming off them for sensible reasons. Good luck!


Yeah thats the problem

Like imagine every day is an amazing warm sunny day you looking hench as fuark weights are lighter lifting is easier your on top of the world all the women want you all the men wanna be you

Then you stop and its crap an ya wanna cry

Then your normal again lol

Or if you go by the posts on here your d1ck wont work your family will leave you and youll lose your balls hair friends etc haha

But cheers pal

Good luck getting them abs!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Trained arms and a bit of chest Friday evening and then back Saturday morning.

Did deadlifts for the first time in a while Saturday and I was fcuked after, really struggled with the rest of my workout.

Anywho, eating was fine Saturday.... Until I went to an engagement party in the evening which consisted of me propping up the bar and buffet :rolleye:

Sunday went to pot as well, hungover so pretty much ate everything in site :thumbdown:

Back on the healthy eating today and training legs tonights.

I was 93.2kg last week - weight myself this morning and I was 94.7kg  Going to drop the calories 200 to 2500 and see how I get. I know I ate rubbish Sunday but I really was not expecting putting on weight this week!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Legs last night

Squat - 60kg x 10, 70kg x 8, 90kg x 6, 100kg x 3

Leg press

Paused leg extensions

Calf raises

Breakfast:

Omelette - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites

1 scoop of protein and creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna & 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken breast and brown rice - Tried Nandos rub for the first time it was delicious. Was getting a bit bored of plain chicken which is unsurprising!

4pm

250g no fat greek yoghurt and a banana

Dinner

4 turkey sausages with 238g of sweet potato and broccoli

Post workout

Shake consiting of 50g oats, scoop of protein and creatine, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter

2,493kcal

234g Carbs

67g Fats

228g Protein

Fats were a little low yesterday so will keep an eye on this.

Chest tonight!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a cheat "weekend" every now and again!!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Interesting journal. I'm 6`4 and 100kg natty myself.

What are your lifts? IMO I'd drop the sets and increase the variety. Working well for me atm.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> Interesting journal. I'm 6`4 and 100kg natty myself.
> 
> What are your lifts? IMO I'd drop the sets and increase the variety. Working well for me atm.


Ah good to hear mate. I was hoping somebody of similar build may see this.

Squat - 100kg for 3 haven't tried any heavier to be honest.

Deadlift - 160kg x 1 - I have only done deads about twice this year.

Bench 100kg x 1

What about you? What are your lifts and current aim?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

T-Bone90 said:


> Ah good to hear mate. I was hoping somebody of similar build may see this.
> 
> Squat - 100kg for 3 haven't tried any heavier to be honest.
> 
> ...


Squat 100 for 5 x 5. Deadlift 160 for 3 x 3. Bench I've never maxed as no spotter but doing db presses with 45's for 2 x 8 and last one fail on 5 or 6 usually.

Goal: I need to lean out really but dieting is hard work...


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> Squat 100 for 5 x 5. Deadlift 160 for 3 x 3. Bench I've never maxed as no spotter but doing db presses with 45's for 2 x 8 and last one fail on 5 or 6 usually.
> 
> Goal: I need to lean out really but dieting is hard work...


Ah we're not too different then mate.

Yeah I know, I'm fine in the week with my diet I just really struggle on the weekends! Need to be more disciplined.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chest & triceps yesterday

Bench - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 7kg, 90 x 3, 100kg x 1

Incline DB press - 22kg x 10, 30kg x 8, 32kg x 5, 32kg x 5, 32 kg x 5

Cable flys 3 sets lower, 3 sets middle, 3 sets high

Overhead DB tricep extension

Tricep cable pulldowns underhand and overhand

Burned 250 calories on the treadmill

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Greek yoghurt with banana

Dinner

Steak with 100g of wholemeal pasta and mixed peppers

Post workout

Shake consisting of 300ml skimmed milk, 50g oats, scoop of proten, scoop of creatine, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter

Calories 2511

Protein - 236g

Carbs - 211g

Fats - 73g

Back tonight


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back yesterday

Deadlifts - 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 140kg x 3, 160kg x 1, 100kg x 8

BB Bent over rows

BB bent over rows - did this fully bent over, BB to ground.

Row on machine

Wide grip lat pull downs

Close grip lat pull downs

200 calories burned doing cardio

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Greek yoghurt with banana

Dinner

250g of turkey mince made into burgers, 280g sweet potato, broccoli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 300ml skimmed milk, 45g oats, scoop of proten, scoop of creatine, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, banana

Calories 2495

Protein - 238g

Carbs - 222g

Fats - 68g

Shoulders tonight!!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shoulders yesterday. Probably the worst workout I've had in ages. I felt tired all day and just couldn't be bothered when I got there. Wish I never went and rested.

DB press

One armed DB press

Arnold press

2 x superset of behind the head BB press, BB front raises and, DB side lateral raises

Reverse pec deck

200 calories burned doing cardio

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin ofmackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Greek yoghurt with banana

Dinner

250g of turkey mince made into burgers, 292g sweet potato, broccoli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 300ml skimmed milk, 30g oats, scoop of proten, scoop of creatine, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, banana

Calories 2496

Protein - 220g

Carbs - 220g

Fats - 77g

Arms tonight, then a rest for the weekend!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

No gym this weekend, played golf Sunday.

Ate well this weekend - no beers!

Did arms on Friday felt good.

Legs yesterday

Squats -

70kg x 10

70kg x 1

90kg x 5

95kg x 5

Tried 110kg - Got two kind of 3/4 reps out. I think I could have got at least one full rep here but I bottled it as I did not have a spotter. To be honest I think it was all in my head and I was beaten before I started.

60kg x 12

Leg press

Leg extensions

Did normal leg extensions for two sets

Then Paused for 3 seconds at the top of each rep for two sets.

Then did 6 reps feet outside, 6 reps feet inside and 6 reps normal.

Calf raises on leg press machine.

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Greek yoghurt with banana

Dinner

Beef medallion steak, 100g of wholemeal pasta and some mushrooms.

Post workout

Shake consisting of 300ml skimmed milk, 30g oats, scoop of proten, scoop of creatine, 2 and a half tablespoons of peanut butter

Calories 2496

Protein - 241g

Carbs - 197g

Fats - 77g

Weighed myself this morning and I was 91.8kg. A drop of 2.9kg. This is far too much weight for me to lose in a week. But I was surpised I put on 1.5kg last week so perhaps that has something to do with it.

I will continue to eat 2,500 calories this week and see how much I weigh next week.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> No gym this weekend, played golf Sunday.


I have found golf is great for burning the fat away!

Are you any good? I'm rubbish but really enjoy it!!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

dan23 said:


> I have found golf is great for burning the fat away!
> 
> Are you any good? I'm rubbish but really enjoy it!!


Ha yeah it probably is to be fair but I used a buggy! The lazy man's way!

Nah not great to be honest, I play a few good shots and a lot of bad. It's so frustrating, consistency is key. I don't play enough to be any good top be honest, only the second time I have played in around a year!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> Ha yeah it probably is to be fair but I used a buggy! The lazy man's way!
> 
> Nah not great to be honest, I play a few good shots and a lot of bad. It's so frustrating, consistency is key. I don't play enough to be any good top be honest, only the second time I have played in around a year!


lol yeah pretty much the same for me. went 2 weeks ago for the first time in about 3 years then again yesterday. Knocked 11 shots off so getting better!

the internet reckons you burn about 1200 calories walking the full 18 holes!!!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah doesn't surprise me mate its a long old day playing golf! Helps if you walk and don't a buggy though :lol:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chest yesterday

Flat BB bench press

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90 kg x 3

60 kg x 12

Incline BB press

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

65kg x 5

Dropset 60kg x 5 50kg x 6 40kg x6

Pec dec

Went on the dip machine as the dip bars were busy, also did a little bit of decline bench at the end.

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Greek yoghurt with banana

Dinner

Beef medallion steak, 261g sweet potato broccoli

Post workout

Creatine and whey protein with water

Instead of the normal shake I had a slice of homemade cake which I could not turn down! :tongue: Tried to find the best match on myfitnesspal.

Calories 2588

Protein - 222g

Carbs - 149g

Fats - 85g

Back tonight - I bought a weightlifting belt in the week so I am looking forward to using this for the first time tonight on deadlifts. I used a mates last week and really felt a lot more stable.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back yesterday! Felt good although I was fcuked after deadlifts. Which wasn't ideal considering it was my first excercise!

Deadlifts

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

140kg x 5

160kg x 2

170kg x 1 - Just about managed this one - PB

Bent over rows

Wide grip lat pull downs

Close reverse grip lat pull downs

Wide grip rows on machine

15 minutes of treadmill.

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

wholemeal bagel with peanut butter

Dinner

250g Turkey Mince made into burgers with onion & garlic, 269g sweet potato & broccoli

Post workout

Shake consiting of 1 scoop of protein, 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter & 20g of oats.

Calories 2497

Protein - 213g

Carbs - 208g

Fats - 84g

Shoulders tonight!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy Friday and a bank holiday weekend to look forward to :thumb:

Trained shoulders yesterday - by far my weakest body part. The thing is I never really have a set routine for shoulders which I think is probably my downfall. I also really struggle with side lateral raises. If anybody has an alternative or an example of their shoulder workout it would be great to see.

DB shoulder press

Arnold press

Behind the neck standing BB press

DB front raises

DB shrugs

Went for an 5km hour walk with the gf after Endomondo reckoned we burned over 300 calories which was good.

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

wholemeal bagel with peanut butter

Dinner

250g Turkey Mince made into burgers with onion & garlic, 269g sweet potato & broccoli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of protein, 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter.

Calories 2494

Protein - 220g

Carbs - 223g

Fats - 74g

Gonna do a bit of chest to start and then arms tonight!

Then the struggle of trying to eat well over the three day weekend :death:


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

BH is gonna be hell for me... was supposed to be staying in on sunday and going for a round of golf Monday, but now I've been invited to a house party sunday so that will be a few 1000 calories and no doubt be too rough for golf too!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Bank holiday didn't do wonders for my eating but I'm not too fussed about that. It wasn't too bad and managed to stay off the beers again. To be honest I don't even really miss drinking and the hangover that comes with it.

Legs tonight!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning! Lowered my calories to 2400 beginning yesterday morning.

Trained legs yesterday

Squats

60 x 12

70 x 12

80 x 12

90 x 6

60 x 12

60 x 6 Paused reps

Front Squat

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

Leg press

Did some pyramid sets for the first time. 4,6,8,10,8,6,4

Leg extensions

Also did the same pyramid sets on here.

Calf raises

I need to find more leg workouts to do, this one is becoming a little stale.

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

250g no fat greek youghurt with a banana

Dinner

4 turkey sausages, 219g sweet potato and green beans.

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 2 tablespoon of peanut butter, 20g of oats

Calories 2400

Protein - 227g

Carbs - 219g

Fats - 65g

I think I am really starting to notice a difference now. Might post some progress pics next Monday to see if it is visible.

Chest tonight!


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice goin !


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like your in a similar boat to me mate. Good luck!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Looks like your in a similar boat to me mate. Good luck!


Good to hear mate, it's always helpful to find somebody else with a similar goal. Do you have a journal on here?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> Good to hear mate, it's always helpful to find somebody else with a similar goal. Do you have a journal on here?


Yeah, I try to update it at least once or twice a week!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Yeah, I try to update it at least once or twice a week!


Cool I'll make sure I sub into it! It will be interesting to see if I can pick up any tips from you.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> Cool I'll make sure I sub into it! It will be interesting to see if I can pick up any tips from you.


Heh, fair enough.

I think it's as simple as long term consistancy.

Not going on mad binges, not skipping the gym, not running on 4 hours sleep etc.

Go gym + eat healthy + sleep enough + time = improvement.

Depending on how much your eating, how much/what your working out will reflect whether you lean bulk, bulk generally, lean out etc.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning! Lowered my calories to 2400 beginning yesterday morning.

Chest and a bit of triceps yesterday - Not sure what was wrong with me yesterday I felt so weak, especially on bench.

BB bench press - 70kg x 8, 80kg x 4, 90kg x 2, 70kg x 8. Not sure what happened here it just felt really heavy.

Incline BB press - Did a couple of standard sets up until 60kg. Then did a pyramid set 4,6,8,10,8,6,4. At the moment I find that I feel it in my chest a lot more on inline than flat.

Incline DB flys

Dips

Overhead DB tricep press

Close grip BB bench press

Treadmill for 15 mins

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

250g no fat greek youghurt with a banana

Dinner

Medallion steak with 100g of wholemeal pasta and mushrooms

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 10g of oats

Calories 2387

Protein - 233g

Carbs - 210g

Fats - 65g

Back tonight followed by some 5 a side :thumb:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Heh, fair enough.
> 
> I think it's as simple as long term consistancy.
> 
> ...


Yes mate completley agree. Haven't been out on the beers for a few weeks and you can really notice the difference. The thing is if I go out it sort of destroys my diet for 2 days.

Holiday at the beginning of July so it will be nice to seem what kind of shape I can get into for that.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> Yes mate completley agree. Haven't been out on the beers for a few weeks and you can really notice the difference. The thing is if I go out it sort of destroys my diet for 2 days.
> 
> Holiday at the beginning of July so it will be nice to seem what kind of shape I can get into for that.


Hahaha, know the feeling, trying to eat after a night out is near impossible! I don't tend to go out drinking though so I'm lucky in that regard.

July isn't far away, I wouldn't set your hopes too high. Realistically, that's not long at all... Especially natty..


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> Hahaha, know the feeling, trying to eat after a night out is near impossible! I don't tend to go out drinking though so I'm lucky in that regard.
> 
> July isn't far away, I wouldn't set your hopes too high. Realistically, that's not long at all... Especially natty..


Nah I won't, the one thing I have learnt this year is that you can't go putting on weight or losing weight too quickly. Slow and steady wins the race as they say! I'd be happy if I could just see a difference between pics at the beginning and pics at the end. It would then give me motiviation to carry on.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> Nah I won't, the one thing I have learnt this year is that you can't go putting on weight or losing weight too quickly. Slow and steady wins the race as they say! I'd be happy if I could just see a difference between pics at the beginning and pics at the end. It would then give me motiviation to carry on.


I wouldn't get too hung up on that either...

You can look flat/bloated/etc on one morning and ripped the next depending on diet and general well being. :tongue:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning all! Friday :bounce:

Back yesterday

Deadlifts

Bent over rows

Rows on the leg press

Wide grip lat pull downs

Close grip lat pull downs

Didn't end up playing football last night so went on the treadmill for 15 mins

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

250g no fat greek youghurt with a banana

Dinner

250g turkey mince, sweet potato, broccoli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 2 tablespoon of peanut butter, 25g of oats

Calories 2389

Protein - 240g

Carbs - 200g

Fats - 68g

Protein seems to be a little too high, maybe I will drop my scoop of protein in the morning.

Shoulders and a bit of biceps maybe tonight. Then meeting the boys in town, I'll be the only one on the diet cokes but weirdly looking forward to it!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Down to 90.6kg this morning from 91.3kg. Pleased with this, seems a steady amount of weight to be losing. Not too much and not too little.

Going to keep calories the same on 2400 this week.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just tried the strawberry skyr yoghurt :thumb:

Soooooooo nice!!! and 21g of protein for half a pot!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> Just tried the strawberry skyr yoghurt :thumb:
> 
> Soooooooo nice!!! and 21g of protein for half a pot!


I ate the full tub yesterday in one go, was so nice


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I ate the full tub yesterday in one go, was so nice


It was thanks to your thread on yoghurt I found it :thumb:

Hoping it stays at £1 for a while!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Legs yesterday - Didn't bother with squats because there was a wait for the squat rack.

Leg press

Goblet squats

Leg extensions

Lunges

Seated calf raises

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

225g of Strawberry Skyr yoghurt :thumbup1:

Dinner

250g turkey mince, 190g sweet potato, broccoli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 35g of oats

Calories 2391

Protein - 223g

Carbs - 190g

Fats - 76g

Chest tonight


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chest yesterday

Flat Bb bench

Incline bb press

Incline DB flys

Dips

Treadmill

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

225g of Strawberry Skyr yoghurt

Dinner

100g wholemeal pasta beef medallion steak and mushrooms

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1.5 tablespoon of peanut butter, 35g of oats

Calories 2392

Protein - 257g

Carbs - 205g

Fats - 55g

Back tonight!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back eysterday

Deadlifts - 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 5, 140kg x 3, 160kg x 2 (PB Only ever got 1 out before) Instead of going to 170kg I went to 180kg just so I could see 4 plates a side. This was stupid to be honest and a mistake. Gave it a go but only just about got it off the ground and my form was all over the place! Won't be making sucha jump in weight again.

Bent over rows

Lat pull down

Seated row machine

Treadmill

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

225g of Honey Skyr yoghurt

Dinner

270g of sweet potato beef medallion steak and green beans

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1.5 tablespoon of peanut butter, 25g of oats

Calories 2387

Protein - 230g

Carbs - 200g

Fats - 67g

Slept on my shoulder funny the other night so its quite painful. Should be doing shoulders tonight but will see what its like when I get there.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shoulders last night. Left shoulder was still hurting a bit

BD press

Front raises

Side Lateral raises

Face pulls

Shrugs

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

225g of Skyr yoghurt

Dinner

270g of sweet potato 4 turkey sausages and brocolli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 2 tablespoon of peanut butter, 25g of oats

Calories 2399

Protein - 235g

Carbs - 204g

Fats - 66g

Arms tonight!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How much you lost now since starting?


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> How much you lost now since starting?


Lost around 4-5 kilos at the moment. I'll weight myself again Monday. Pretty pleased with how things are going so far actually, Strength doesn't seemed to have dropped in the gym and I can notice a difference around my stomach. Slow and steady!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

T-Bone90 said:


> Lost around 4-5 kilos at the moment. I'll weight myself again Monday. Pretty pleased with how things are going so far actually, Strength doesn't seemed to have dropped in the gym and I can notice a difference around my stomach. Slow and steady!


Nice, I noticed that on my first cut last year too, strength remaining.

Do you weigh yourself once a week every Monday?


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Nice, I noticed that on my first cut last year too, strength remaining.
> 
> Do you weigh yourself once a week every Monday?


Yeah, every Monday morning. Eating 2400 calories at the moment and to be honest I am not sure I would want to drop calories any lower than that due to my size. If things stall I think I'll increase the cardio.

What are you plans at the moment? Cutting?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

T-Bone90 said:


> Yeah, every Monday morning. Eating 2400 calories at the moment and to be honest I am not sure I would want to drop calories any lower than that due to my size. If things stall I think I'll increase the cardio.
> 
> What are you plans at the moment? Cutting?


yeah cutting atm mate


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Weighed myself this morning and was up to 91.2kg from 90.6kg last week. Bit disappointing but had a fair few beers Saturday night, so it is probably from that.

Did well yesterday and didn't eat sh*t which is a first for me on a hangover!

A month until holiday so I am thinking of increasing the cardio slightly from this week. Legs tonight!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Legs last night - I was shattered when I went so wasn't a great session I think the weekend took it out of me.

Squats - Got a couple out at 100kg went for 110kg and it felt a lot heavier managed about half a rep, I think I could have got one full rep out but without a spotter my head goes and I bottle it.

Front squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Calf raises

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

225g of Strawberry Skyr yoghurt :laugh:

Dinner

100g of pasta beef medallion steak mushrooms and onions

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 30g of oats

Calories 2397

Protein - 237g

Carbs - 201g

Fats - 66g

Chest tonight and a bit of triceps


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chest last night

Bench - Felt good actually. Managed to get two reps out on 100kg which is a PB. Needed a spotter, but I think I would have been ok with one rep without one, just gives me peace of mind.

Incline bench - My favourite excercise at the moment. I can really feel it in my chest and find these a lot better than DB's.

Cable flys - Lower, mid & upper

Dips

Went for an hour long walk with the gf last night. Back on the treadmill tomorrow.

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

225g of Strawberry Skyr yoghurt

Dinner

238g of sweet potato, 250g turkey mince, broccoli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 30g of oats

Calories - 2290

Protein - 238

Carbs - 188

Fats - 60g

Ate less yesterday and will do again today as I am out of the office tomorrow and going out for a meal in the evening so it will probably be quite a high calorie day.

Back tonight - Gonna give my body a rest from deadlifts as they seem to be playing up my back a bit.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

well done on the PB!

.... are you not a massive fan of vegetables? :whistling:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

dan23 said:


> well done on the PB!
> 
> .... are you not a massive fan of vegetables? :whistling:


Haha I was thinking about the lack of veg I eat the other day! I always have it with dinner but thats it. More me being lazy really, I could have some with my chicken but thats just another thing to cook! I can't stand prepping food!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back last night - Left out deadlifts this week.

Bent over rows

Fully bent over rows, so I was bent over as a right angle.

Seated rows

Wide grip lat pull downs

Close grip lat pull downs

20 minute HIIT on the treadmill

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

225g of Strawberry Skyr yoghurt

Dinner

240g of sweet potato, 250g turkey mince, green beans

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 40g of oats

Calories - 428

Protein - 221

Carbs - 202

Fats - 76g

Went a bit over yesterday on calories. Phone ran out of battery so had to guess the contents of my shake to fit in with my calories and got it wrong.

Off to Bella Italia tonight :bounce:

I've got a real bad pain in my forearm towards my elbow, it has been hurting for a few weeks but now it start to cause me problems. Tried curling yesterday and I was struggling, arms on Friday so I'll see how it feels then, if it's painful I'll leave out biceps.

Shoulders tonight!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> Haha I was thinking about the lack of veg I eat the other day! I always have it with dinner but thats it. More me being lazy really, I could have some with my chicken but thats just another thing to cook! I can't stand prepping food!


i just buy the steam bags from sainsburys, 180 secs in the microwave and they are done... I try to eat veg with every meal.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Did shoulders yesterday. My forearm was in so much pain I couldn't do much. Resting for 3 days now.

Our civilised meal ended up me getting in at 3am. Cba to write anything up, work is going to be a struggle


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Down to 89.5kg this morning :thumb:

Going to hit the gym hard Monday - Friday this week, with holiday edging closer and Royal Ascot on Saturday!

Off to London for work today so the gym will depend on what time I get in. If I go it'll be legzzzzzzz.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Legs last night - Really struggling with my knee as well as my forearm. Did not go too heavy yesterday as I could feel pain in my knee and to be honest it was a sort of half ****d session.

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Pint of Heineken

Dinner

200g of sweet potato, Steak, Broccoli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 35g of oats

Calories - 2395

Protein - 211

Carbs - 190

Fats - 65

Chest tonight - Hoping my forearm allows me to train


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chest last night - Again my forearm is playing me up. Not sure whether to rest it for a week or not. I go on holiday on 7th July so I think I'll crack on until then.

Bench

Incline

Flys

Dips

Rowing machine and treadmill after.

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of tuna with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Large cookie from Sainsburys

Dinner

200g of sweet potato, Steak, Broccoli

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 30g of oats

Calories - 2385

Protein - 230

Carbs - 211

Fats - 65

Back tonight!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back last night

Deadlifts

Bent over rows

Seated row

Lat pull downs

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 3 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of mackeral with 50g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Strawberry Skyr yoghurt

Dinner

323g of sweet potato, Steak, Broccoli, mushrooms

Post workout

Shake consisting of 1 scoop of creatine , 1 scoop of impact whey protein, 1 banana, 300ml skimmed milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, 20g of oats

Calories - 2387

Protein - 231

Carbs - 206

Fats - 65

Had a think and I am gonna stop going 5 days a week and stick to 4 from next week. Going to rest on Weds and weekends. With my arm and knee I don't think my body can take it and needs a rest midweek between sessions. It will also be nice spending more time at home to get stuff done around the house.

So new workout from next week will be:

Mon - Legs

Tues - Chest & tri's

Weds - REST

Thurs - Back and Bi's

Friday Shoulders


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shoulders last night

BB shoulder press

Arnold press

Front raises

Side raises

Shrugs

Treadmill

Breakfast

3 whole egg and 2 egg white omelette

1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of creatine with water

11am

Tin of Tuna with 32g of wholemeal pasta

2pm

Chicken and rice

4pm

Strawberry Skyr yoghurt

Dinner - Post workout

Protein and creatine with water

200g of sweet potato with fajitas, my favourite¬!

Calories - 2192

Protein - 217

Carbs - 170

Fats - 64

No gym tonight got to get ready for Ascot tomorrow as leaving early.

I am going to start going gym straight from work because it is empty and nice to get on with my workout with no hassle.

But I am not sure what to do with my meals. I used to have dinner before gym and then a post workout shake, but obviously now I'll be missing the post workout shake because I'll be having dinner after. This will obviously impact my calories so not sure when to have my other meal.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like no gym for me this week. Didn't go Monday, was the girlfriends birthday yesterday, going out for a meal for it tonight, in London Thursday.

Ate enough to feed a small country yesterday :whistling: Huge fry up, cakes and a massive KFC! Been so long since I've had KFC and to be honest it wasn't great!

I've been looking at different diets and think my body would probably respond best to a low/no carb diet. I think I could manage this quite well and have previously done something similar in which I lost a lot of weight.

Not sure how to go about this though. Obviously at the moment I get around 35% of my calories from carbs. So I assume I would need to up my fats by quite a fair bit?! I'll do some research into this and look to start it when I'm back from holiday. My main worry is that I would lose a lot of muscle mass.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Shiiiiiiit excuses started already!!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Been away from this for a while.

Has a little break of around 3 weeks at the beginning of July with holiday and birthdays but have been back to eating well and training since last week.

Since last week I've been on a no/low carbs diet. With low calories just to get me started again. From next week I will sort out my calories properly introducing more fats which will come from eggs, fish coconut milk and nuts.

Looking just to get as lean as I can now. Particularly want to get rid of the fat around my lower stomach.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Been on a low carb diet for around six weeks. Down to around 87kg. As you can see I'm still holding a fair bit of fat around my lower stomach, I'm really determined to get rid of this so looks like I'll be on a deficit for a while longer.

Hopefully in another six weeks I'll add more photos and it'll look a bit better!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Bought a cross trainer last week from Gumtree. Starting to do a bit in the mornings before work.

Did 5km this morning. Hate getting up a little earlier but once your up and the cardio is done you feel really good for it!

I'm still not eating carbs, not for any other reason than I just find it easier to eat in a deficit.

Currently sitting at around 85kg. Had a few bad weekends due to football away games but keeping eating decent during the week. Nothing planned for the next few weekends so diet should be on point.

Hoping to drop a couple of kg in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

I've had a bad shoulder for a a couple of months and it seems to hurt a lot when doing chest, so I've scrapped chest this week. Though I'd do a bit of deadlifts and triceps.

Deadlift - 60kg x 8

100kg x 6

140kg x3

160 x 2

Tried at 180kg but got halfway up and failed.

Really trying to concentrate on my form with deadlifts.

Up early again this morning and did 5km on the cross trainer in 15 mins. Will do it again tomorrow morning, I have wrote it on here so I HAVE to do it :thumb:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Got up for cardio again this morning. 20 minutes on the cross trainer 7.2km.

Did a bit of shoulders yesterday. Limited to how heavy I can go due to shoulder injury, although it seems to hurt more doing chest. I don't really feel it when training shoulders.

Seated BB press

BB front raise

Side Lateral raise

Face pulls

Shrugs

Rest day today as I have an exam tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

are you finding the cross trainer is helping with body fat? I'm thinking of getting one for home but just need to convince the mrs we have room 1st!!!

ps good luck with the exam!!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Only started this week to be honest mate but will let you know.

Yeah I know what you mean about room, luckily we have a spare bedroom but it takes up a fair chunk of it. Keep an eye out on Gumtree as you can get decent deals because most people just want to get rid of them because of the space they take up.

Cheers mate, I'll need it!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dan23 said:


> are you finding the cross trainer is helping with body fat? I'm thinking of getting one for home but just need to convince the mrs we have room 1st!!!
> 
> ps good luck with the exam!!


Why not just go out for a walk / jog / run first thing in the morning?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Why not just go out for a walk / jog / run first thing in the morning?


got dodgy shins so need low impact really, besides it cold and littered with dog crap outside!!!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dan23 said:


> got dodgy shins so need low impact really, besides it cold and littered with dog crap outside!!!


 :thumb


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Passed my exam Friday :thumb and did back that evening. Bent over rows - T bar row - Lat pull down - Machine row - Biceps

Rested over the weekend.

Up early for morning cardio this morning. 7.1km in 20 mins on Cross Trainer.

Legs later on today!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Up early again for cardio on the cross trainer. 7km in 20 mins burning just over 200 calories.

Did legs last night - Squats, leg press, leg extensions, calf machine.

Not gonna do chest again this week due to my shoulder, so gonna do some dead lifts and triceps tonight. Hoping to pull 180kg for 1 rep.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Rest day today so no cardio this morning and no gym this evening.

Deadlifts went well last night 70kg x 8, 110kg x 6, 150 x 3, 170 x 1 , 180 x 1

Buzzing I managed to lift 180kg. It wasn't too pretty but I did it.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

No gym yesterday as it was a rest day.

Up early for cardio this morning 20 mins on the cross trainer 7km and over 200 cals burned.

Back tonight and weigh in tomorrow morning!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back and biceps yesterday

Bent over rows, pendlay rows, T bar row, Sit down machine row, barbell curls, DB/hammer curls, cable curls.

Up early for cardio. 20 mins cross trainer, 7.1km 210 calories burned.

Weighed myself before cardio this morning. Down to 83.9kg. Seems light for somebody of my height, but I am determined to continue cutting until I can see my abs and the love handles are gone!

Shoulders tonight and resting over the weekend.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Rested over the weekend - Eating was ok. I always try and keep the diet spot on Mon-Fri and don't mind a treat on the weekend. Me and the Mrs went to Costa and I had a caramel slice thing which was really nice.

No cardio yesterday morning mainly because it was freezing. Did legs in the evening - Suqats, leg press, leg extensions, calf raises.

Got up early for cardio this morning. Increased it by 5 mins. Done 25 mins on the cross trainer. 9km and 260 calories burned. Training back tonight!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Tusday evening: Back - Bent over rows, T Bar rows, seated row, BB curls, DB curls/hammer curls.

Weds -up early for cardio - 25 mins around 260 calories burned. Did a bit of triceps in the evening and abs. Tried to do a bit of chest but my shoulder cannot seem to take any wait. Strange as I am able to do shoulders still (although not as heavy) but cannot do chest whatsoever. I think I'll go back to the doctors and see what they say.

Was up early again this morning for cardio, got up a bit later so just did 20 mins. Around 210 calories burned. Shoulders tonight!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Did not go gym yesterday, had someone round looking at the boiler and was knackered afterwards.

Weigh in this morning - 83.6kg 0.3kg down on last week.

I can actually start to see some abs - Admittedly it has to be the right light and the right kind of day, but it still counts right :lol:

Cardio this morning. 25 mins - 250 calories burned. No gym tonight as I'm out for a work do.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Feeling sh*t last few days so I haven't been up for morning cardio.

Did legs yesterday - Squats - Leg press - Leg extensions - Calf raises

Back tonight :thumb


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Still feeling awful. So no morning cardio today and none for the rest of the week.

Back and biceps yesterday - Bent over row on leg press, T bar Row, behind the neck lat pull, BB curls, DB/hammer curls

So frustrating being ill and not doing cardio, but there's no point making myself feel worse.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shoulders yesterday. BB shoulder press, side lateral raises, BB front raises, face pulls, dips, shrugs

Football tonight so no gym. Gutted to have this week off cardio but back on it next week!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Went to the doctors yesterday. He has referred me for physiotherapy :thumb Hopefully this will help sort my shoulder. I have private healthcare with work so hopefully I can get this arranged soon!

Did legs yesterday, my knees were playing up a bit. Squatted 1 rep for 110kg for the first time and it felt easy. Went for 120kg with a spotter, ended up on my arse because I was leaning too far forward. On reflection I am happy this happened as it means I will be paying more attention to keeping a strong, upright back. Also did hamstring curls, leg extensions and calf raises.

Up early for 25 minutes on the cross trainer. 9km 250 calories burned.

Woke up and it looks like something has been nibbling on the butter that was left out. It seems we have a mouse in the house :angry:

Back today!!! Won't be deadlifting tonight because of my knees


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Didn't do back last night, did shoulders instead. Military press, front BB raise, Side lateral raise, face pulls, shrugs, some abs.

Did 25 mins on cross trainer this morning. 8.5km burning 250 calories.

Booked my physiotherapy yesterday for tonight. I imagine he'll probably tell me to stop lifting weights for a while, but we'll see.

Before physio I'll be training back and biceps.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ares said:


> Good to see someone else that likes their Pendlays :thumb:


 To be honest mate I tend to stick to bent over rows. Like to add pendlays every now and again to mix it up though :thumbup1:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Trained back last night, was a quick session around 45 mins so did not have time to train biceps due to physio. Rows on leg press, T bar row, Seated row, Behind the neck pull down.

Saw the physio - Cannot remember the exact issue but it is a problem with part of my rotator cuff. He has given me a few exercises to do with a kettle bell at home. Was doing the excercises with him yesterday with a 3kg kettle bell and I was knackered after. So went and bought a 4kg kettle bell this morning, because they did not have a 3kg.

Have another appointment with him next Wednesday. So will do these exercises most days - The good thing was he said for me to continue what I'm doing in the gym, so no chest workout still.

Was up a little late this morning so just managed to get in 20 mins on the cross trainer. 7km and 220 calories burned.

Will train arms and maybe do a bit of deadlifting tonight.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning!!

did arms yesterday - dips, bb curls, db/hammer curls, cable curls, cable push downs, Db kickbacks, some hanging leg raises.

did my physio excercise a with the kettle bell.

weighed in this morning at 83.7kg so around the same as last week. Also got 25 mins of cross trainer in. 6.8km 260 cals burned.

Attached are some pics, sorry about the poor quality. I feel like I'm making real progress now and I am the leanest I've ever been!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Had a right nightmare of a weekend to be honest. Christmas do Friday and was hungover Saturday. Sunday eating wasn't great either, and neither was yesterday as I had the day off work.

Didn't get up for morning cardio this morning. Will be training legs tonight. Need to just try and stay focused with this up until christmas.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Did legs yesterday - Squats, Leg press, Leg extensions, calf raises.

25 mins of cross trainer this morning - 240 calories burned. It was bloody boiling this morning at half six, It's almost Christmas FFS!

Physio tonight and then will train back.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

How much more fat you want to loose??

Looking good ...you done well mate


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> How much more fat you want to loose??
> 
> Looking good ...you done well mate


 Cheers mate! Not sure to be honest, I'm still holding a bit of fat around my lower stomach so would be nice to get rid of that.

I'll put on a bit of fat over Christmas,but will hopefully look to cut for about 6-8 weeks of the new year and assess then. Hopefully I can then look to get back to eating at maintenance and see how I get on.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Had physio yesterday. He gave me a few more exercises to do this week and I go back on Wednesday. He said I can train chest a bit now, so will give it a go tonight, very lightweight.

Trained back/bi's afterwards - Pendlay rows, Row on leg press, T bar row, Behind the neck pull down, BB curl dumbbell/hammer curl. Frustrating having to do many row exercises due to my shoulder.

Up this morning for cardio. 25 mins on cross trainer burned 250 calories.

Will train chest a bit and shoulders tonight :thumb


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy Friday! One week until Christmas 

Did a bit of chest yesterday for the first time in months, BB bench press, incline smith, Flat DB press, flys, Shoulder press, Dips

A little bit of everything to see how my shoulder responded. It seems that actually doing the chest exercises doesn't cause any pain, it is more getting the weights up. Flicking them up for DB presses.

No cardio workout this morning as I'm feeling drained. No gym tonight or over the weekend but will look to get on the cross trainer at some point.

Weighed in this morning at 81.7kg! Just in time for me to put some weight on over the festive period :whistling:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Did an all body workout last night - Squat, bench, bent over row, row on leg press, shoulder press, dips. Will probably be my last gym session until the new year, going to have a well earned rest!

Have a good Christmas and new year people! :beer:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Slow start to the year for me!

Did my shoulder in again which put me out of action. Going to arrange to see a specialist.

Did legs yesterday, could not squat due to the shoulder. Was hurting when the bar was resting on it.

Up for cardio this morning, felt good - burned 200 calories. No gym tonight because of football!

Time to get back in the zone :thumbup1:


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Trained back last night - Deadlifts, T bar row, Row on the leg press and close grip lat pull downs. These exercises don't affect my shoulder or wrist which is good! Might look to deadlift more often.

Up for cardio in the freezing cold this morning - 20 mins on cross trainer = 200 calories burned.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

No gym last night due to physio.

Up early for cardio this morning - 20 mins around 190 calories burned.

Will try and do some chest and shoulders and see how my shoulder holds up. Going to just do light weights and see how I go for now.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Legs last night - Squats, leg press, leg extensions & calf raises. Bit of leg raises for abs at the end.

Up early for 25 mins on cross trainer - 250 cals burned.

Will do light chest workout tonight.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chest last night - DB flat bench, DB incline, Flys - Did some arms.

Kept it light and shoulder didn't feel too bad. But have woken up in a world of pain.

Up for cross trainer this morning - 25mins - 250 cals burned.

Back tonight


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back last night - Deadlifts, t bar row, row on leg press, close grip lat pull downs - some abs at the end.

Cross trainer this morning - 25 mins 7.9km 242cals burned.

Got an appointment with a private consultant for my shoulder this evening, fingers crossed!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Went to see the consultant last night, and had an x ray. The x ray showed that I may have a cyst on the joint of my shoulder, apparently this is quite common with lifting weights. Having an MRI on Saturday and then will find out the results of that on the 11th. I'll stop the physio between then and review again after the results.

Up for cross trainer this morning - 25 mins 7.6km & 231 cals burned. Really could not be bothered this morning!

Today was of course weigh day - Down 0.5kg from last week to 81.8kg.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning!

Legs yesterday - Squats, Sumo deadlifts, Leg extensions, calf raises. Need to check my form on sumo deadlifts as this was the first time I have ever done them, will watch some videos this week.

Up early for cardio this morning - 25 mins cross trainer 250 cals burned 8.3km.

Chest tonight


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chest yesterday - Flat DB bench, Incline DB bench, Pec deck, bit of triceps.

Cross trainer this morning - 25 mins 8.2km just under 250 cals burned.

No gym tonight - shoulder is in all sorts of pain. I'll stop doing chest and shoulders until my appointment next Thursday and speak with the consultant. Off to Rome Saturday for 4 days so won't be many gym sessions in between now and then anyway.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

So had my results of my MRI scan yesterday. Turns out I have Distal Clavicle Osteolysis. Which is apparently also known as weight lifters shoulder.

I'll need an operation which is booked in a months time which involves cutting 1cm of my collar bone off. But then I should be back to normal after around three months.

Unfortunately this means at the very most, light gym work for the few months after but a small price to pay sort the shoulder out.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Bad news about the shoulder but good news that it's going to get sorted in a relatively short time.

Fingers crossed the operation makes you fitter and stronger


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Bad news about the shoulder but good news that it's going to get sorted in a relatively short time.
> 
> Fingers crossed the operation makes you fitter and stronger


 Cheers mate. Yeah its gonna be hard not being able to do much for three months apart from cardio, but if it solves the problem it will all be worth it!


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Went gym yesterday and did legs and bit of abs.

Couple of lads at the gym who I haven't seen for a while said that I was looking smaller  In the words 'less puffier' and said I would get back to where I was.

I know I have lost a lot of size which is expected as I have lost around 12kg. But it did make me feel a bit down. Not really sure what to do now. I might upload a few photos this weekend to show where I am.

Never bulked and cut before. I am starting to think perhaps I have cut too much? Weighed myself this morning and I was 82.8kg, which is light for my height (6ft 4)

I just wanted to cut enough to get rid of my love handles and have a little bit of abs on show. But I am still a bit away from this.

Anyone have any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

T-Bone90 said:


> Went gym yesterday and did legs and bit of abs.
> 
> Couple of lads at the gym who I haven't seen for a while said that I was looking smaller  In the words 'less puffier' and said I would get back to where I was.
> 
> ...


 Such is life when cutting naturally my friend. It's inevitable that you are going to look a bit smaller, you're not going to be holding as much water/glycogen. Don't stop. Like you said you wanted to cut enough to get rid of your love handles and for your abs to be visible, so continue until you reach your goal and then start a gradual bulk. Eventually you'll have the best of both worlds, you'll look big in a shirt and you'll have visible abs.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Such is life when cutting naturally my friend. It's inevitable that you are going to look a bit smaller, you're not going to be holding as much water/glycogen. Don't stop. Like you said you wanted to cut enough to get rid of your love handles and for your abs to be visible, so continue until you reach your goal and then start a gradual bulk. Eventually you'll have the best of both worlds, you'll look big in a shirt and you'll have visible abs.


 Cheers mate. Just need to lose this little bit more! Will be having three months off due to shoulder op in the next few weeks, I don't wanna even think about how small I'll be looking after them three months! Not really sure what I'll do for that time, will just need to stick to cardio and maybe abs.

Just disheartening when clothes are starting to look baggy and such, but will all be worth it in the summer I hope :lol:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> Went gym yesterday and did legs and bit of abs.
> 
> Couple of lads at the gym who I haven't seen for a while said that I was looking smaller  In the words 'less puffier' and said I would get back to where I was.
> 
> ...


 Just after a bit of advice re: your a/c injury mate.... what kind of pain do you get and Whereabouts is it located? Im trying to self diagnose my own injury! Mine feels more pectoral tendon as it runs under my armpit.... anyway, speedy recovery pal and all the best with the cut :thumb


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Just after a bit of advice re: your a/c injury mate.... what kind of pain do you get and Whereabouts is it located? Im trying to self diagnose my own injury! Mine feels more pectoral tendon as it runs under my armpit.... anyway, speedy recovery pal and all the best with the cut :thumb


 As stupid as it sounds I actually found it very difficult to locate the pain in my shoulder. Doctor and physiotherapist believed it was the rotator cuff for a long time until I went back and had an x ray and subsequent MRI.

Although mine was definitely a pain in my shoulder and not like yours. Sorry I can't help more, the only thing I would say is that I would be in a huge amount of pain after a chest or shoulder session. One thing I would advise is to take a tough stance with your GP if this is a long ongoing problem, had I not with mine I would still not be diagnosed, only wish I did it sooner!


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

T-Bone90 said:


> As stupid as it sounds I actually found it very difficult to locate the pain in my shoulder. Doctor and physiotherapist believed it was the rotator cuff for a long time until I went back and had an x ray and subsequent MRI.
> 
> Although mine was definitely a pain in my shoulder and not like yours. Sorry I can't help more, the only thing I would say is that I would be in a huge amount of pain after a chest or shoulder session. One thing I would advise is to take a tough stance with your GP if this is a long ongoing problem, had I not with mine I would still not be diagnosed, only wish I did it sooner!


 Thanks for the swift reply man! Yeah im pretty convinced mine is a soft tissue overuse injury.... im not in permanent pain.... so we'll see how training goes tomorrow! After that ill book in with the doc.... thanks again mate :thumb


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Played 5 a side football last night - Ended up twisting my knee - can't walk this morning. If I were a horse they'd put me down.

Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

T-Bone90 said:


> Played 5 a side football last night - Ended up twisting my knee - can't walk this morning. If I were a horse they'd put me down.
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious.


 know them feels, I could get injured reading a book mate :lol:

Hope it's nothing serious


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Hope your knee is ok mate, I dislocated mine 5 months ago now nearly and I am only just starting to run, on a treadmill mind , hope yours is nothing too serious!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

T-Bone90 said:


> Played 5 a side football last night - Ended up twisting my knee - can't walk this morning. If I were a horse they'd put me down.
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious.


 Gutted, always the risk with things like 5-a-side.

Fingers crossed it's not serious.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> know them feels, I could get injured reading a book mate :lol:
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious





ohh_danielson said:


> Hope your knee is ok mate, I dislocated mine 5 months ago now nearly and I am only just starting to run, on a treadmill mind , hope yours is nothing too serious!!





ancient_loyal said:


> Gutted, always the risk with things like 5-a-side.
> 
> Fingers crossed it's not serious.


 Cheers guys. Couldn't drive this morning so had to get a lift to work. Hoping that the pain will go down after a couple of days, if not it looks like a trip to the doctors.

Was hoping that I could get some good cardio done and some leg sessions whilst recovering from my shoulder op, so if it is something more sinister it'll ruin that plan!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

T-Bone90 said:


> Cheers guys. Couldn't drive this morning so had to get a lift to work. Hoping that the pain will go down after a couple of days, if not it looks like a trip to the doctors.
> 
> Was hoping that I could get some good cardio done and some leg sessions whilst recovering from my shoulder op, so if it is something more sinister it'll ruin that plan!


 Make sure you get it checked out if the pain carries on, last thing you want to be doing is causing that knee more harm! I've been there, trained through a bit of pain and ended up tearing some cartilage off my knee.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Knee is feeling a little better today. Managed to drive but still not really walking on it. If it's still bad Friday I'll look to go doctors.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Knee is still bad and shoulder op is a week today.

Not been able to go to gym because of my knee and I really struggle to eat well when not going to gym. I sort of feel that's the point if I'm gonna be out for a couple of weeks at least from cardio next week.

Cannot stand this and hope I recover quick from the shoulder op and get back to the gym sharpish.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope all went well with the operation mate.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Hope all went well with the operation mate.


 Yeah all went well cheers mate. Was signed off work for two weeks and practically sat there and ate.

Its starting to feel a lot better now and I am no longer in pain. Will not be able to lift for three months but will be looking to train legs in the next couple of weeks.

I am going to start cardio this week and knuckling down with my diet. I have really let myself go since the op. I seem to really struggle eating well when not going to the gym, that needs to stop!

I'll be on the cross trainer this evening providing my knee holds up. I'm saying that on here so I HAVE to do it now!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

T-Bone90 said:


> Yeah all went well cheers mate. Was signed off work for two weeks and practically sat there and ate.
> 
> Its starting to feel a lot better now and I am no longer in pain. Will not be able to lift for three months but will be looking to train legs in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


 Know that feeling mate, I was the same when I had my chest op.

Sure you'll get back into it just fine


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Know that feeling mate, I was the same when I had my chest op.
> 
> Sure you'll get back into it just fine


 Cheers mate. Yeah the light is at the end of the tunnel already it seems. Had my follow up consultation last week and he said he was happy for me to head back to the gym.

Going to the physio tonight so will see what he says, but I should be back in the gym tomorrow, just doing some light work.

My eating for the last week has been spot on and I'm really motivated to keep it up for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Not much to update here.

I've been going to the physio on a weekly basis. I can start doing some shoulder exercises with some dumbbells this week..... 2kg each arm 

Going to be slowly increasing each week. I feel so small and there's a long road ahead before I can get back to the gym

At the moment I'm just trying to eat well and do some cardio.


----------

